# mini landscapes



## Ian Holdich (19 Sep 2012)

these look great

http://breeze-me.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05 ... es-in.html


----------



## Ady34 (19 Sep 2012)

8) 
how do you find this stuff Ian?


----------



## Eboeagles (20 Sep 2012)

Beautiful - thanks for sharing...


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Sep 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> 8)
> how do you find this stuff Ian?




this one was on FB, theres some great stuff on there.


----------



## tim (22 Sep 2012)

very nice ian hmmm inspiration for shrimp nano rescape lol


----------

